# Another SP first timer!



## Craig (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey Lon and gang thanks for the great info on Skeeter Pee. I added the lees from 3 red primary batches I had going. Hey what the heck, SP is a way to use what otherwise goes down the drain. Well this worked so well I had signs of fermentation in about 2 hours, now the batch is working overtime so I have had to split it into two primaries. This is especially true when you add the 2nd batch of nutrient and energizer at 1.050, foam geyser. Anyway, having a good time making this stuff, thanks again for the knowledge.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 7, 2010)

Those yeast cakes will ferment just about anything!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds like you're off to an explosive start. You should be drinking that stuff by the end of the month. Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## Craig (Nov 8, 2010)

Hope so, I would actually like to age some grape wine down the road. (chuckle). Stir, and more foam, when will this stuff calm down? Oh well, kitchen floor needed a mopping anyway.
BTW SG is moving, now around 1.042 ish.Temp 73F Started 1.070+ . Followed recipe, except adding extra yeast lees.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 8, 2010)

The time to complete really varies. I've had some finish faster than any other wine I've made. It sounds like yours is clipping right along. You'll be getting to the point soon where the food is getting depleted, so the yeast and foaming should begin to slow down for you.


----------

